# X TRAIL ABS AND 4WD LIGHT



## MAZI-78 (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi guys just bought an 2002 X trail 2.2td. The ABS light and the 4WD light is on. The guy I bought it from said that it needs an ABS sensor.

The sensor has been removed from the car as well as another sensor which he said was for the 4X4 and I need to replace both together.

Problem is one of the sensors still has the plug in it and the wire has been cut.

If this guy has went to the trouble to remove both the sensors then why would he not replace them unless there is something more serious wrong with the car.

I dont even know which one is which.

The car is a manual and im based in the UK. How much are the sensors likely to cost


----------



## bigdave1980 (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi MAZI-78,

I have a 2002 2.2td X-Trail which has today developed the same problem that you described here. ABS light is on and yellow 4x4 light is on. Pressing any of the 3 4x4 control buttons does nothing. I've tried breaking hard, the ABS does not cut in (usually makes a horrible sound if it's working).

Did you ever get yours sorted out? What was it? How was it fixed, if at all?

My car is also manual transmission and is in the UK. I see nobody replied to you but maybe somebody knows the answer? 

Thanks!


----------



## capecrusader (Jun 2, 2010)

*abs sensors*

I had the same problem with my 2006 x-trail, I had to change two ABS sensors
( very costly ), but the ABS light and the 4x4 light went out and everything is working fine.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Had the same problem with an '05. Changed an ABS sensor and both lights went out in the dash (ABS and 4WD). However, the 4WD never worked right after that. The sensor wasn't cheap to fix (well over $200.00 Cdn. if I remember correctly).

I had finally had enough (bunch of other problems) and sold the vehicle.


----------



## teamsibo (Jan 4, 2011)

When does the orange 4WD come on besides at start up?


----------



## capecrusader (Jun 2, 2010)

the light comes on when there is a problem with the system


----------



## masterwinnetou (Mar 7, 2011)

bigdave1980 said:


> Hi MAZI-78,
> 
> I have a 2002 2.2td X-Trail which has today developed the same problem that you described here. ABS light is on and yellow 4x4 light is on. Pressing any of the 3 4x4 control buttons does nothing. I've tried breaking hard, the ABS does not cut in (usually makes a horrible sound if it's working).
> 
> ...


You must change one of the ABS sensors. If you are lucky, the problem will be solved so,
but you must go to test which sensor is out of service. There are 4 sensors, one for each wheel. The Nissan tester will show you exactly about the sensor don't work. 
After you'll replace it, ABS and 4X4 lights will be off. I had the same problem and now it's ok. I replaced the front left ABS sensor. I found it on e-bay at a good price.


----------



## Adam_Xtr (Apr 19, 2011)

HI all,

I have a X-trail 2.0L 4WD auto (2005) Engine: QR20-501815A . I have the same problem with the ABS light on and speedometer not working. Is this something to do with the sensor, blown a fuse or have to change the speedometer? if its the sensor which of the 4 sensors is this?

Need some advise,
Thanks


----------



## mazda_club (Apr 13, 2011)

The signal of speed is calculated from indications of all of 4 gages (average value is calculated). If any gage breaks - speed won't show. ABS & 4WD won't work too


----------



## Bobbage (Feb 13, 2015)

mazda_club said:


> The signal of speed is calculated from indications of all of 4 gages (average value is calculated). If any gage breaks - speed won't show. ABS & 4WD won't work too


I had the same snag, my friendly nissan mechanic says " easy fix".. If the ABS has a problem you CANNOT engage 4WD. Changed left rear sensor (frayed wires, probably stone damage) and all fixed. Note the ABS sensors are NOT interchangeable, specific for each wheel..

Bon Chance !!


----------



## Macfady (Aug 3, 2015)

Realising this is a bit old but my ABS sensor hasn't worked right since doing the wheel bearing on the rear drivers side. Are the rears interchangeable side to side? If not I'll plan to buy one for the rear left, but it would be nice to know if they are interchangeable side to side as sometimes the nominclature of what is left and what is right is lost in translation. It would appear there is really only the one mounting bracket and two push in rubber retainers, don't see why one side wouldn't fit the other.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Just a question of routing and length. Just ask a dealer if there are two different part numbers for rear right and rear left. Left is drivers side and right passenger side. May have gotten damaged when rear hub was removed to press in bearing. When I get a chance I will look at the Nissan service manual and see what all is involved in replacing it.


----------



## Kamhillbilly (Dec 9, 2012)

Macfady said:


> Realising this is a bit old but my ABS sensor hasn't worked right since doing the wheel bearing on the rear drivers side. Are the rears interchangeable side to side? If not I'll plan to buy one for the rear left, but it would be nice to know if they are interchangeable side to side as sometimes the nominclature of what is left and what is right is lost in translation. It would appear there is really only the one mounting bracket and two push in rubber retainers, don't see why one side wouldn't fit the other.


I did both rear wheel bearings now my abs light and 4x4 light is on and 4wd switch does nothing . would a abs sensor do this?


----------



## NLX-Trailer (Jun 13, 2011)

Yes. I had the rear bearing, along with rear rotors/pads done on my 2005, and the garage broke the wire to the sensor, result was my ABS and 4WD was knocked out. 

While waiting (month or so) for the new sensor to arrive, I heard a weird 2 second ga-juuuggt noise whenever I turned on the ignition. Kinda like a servo trying to engage, or a fuel pump charging up. When the garage finally replaced the sensor (at their cost as they admitted fault in breaking the wire) my 4wd and Auto mode came back, but now I have a weird vibration/shuddering at around 30-60kms. It is way more pronounced in Auto or 4wd mode, but I'm feeling it there in 2wd (particularly at higher rpms) too. Could it be the sensor? Or the wheel bearing?

This same garage bent the crap out of my backing plate and disconnected my hand brake. When I pointed it out they apologized for the backing plate and straightened it out, and said the shoes were worn out on the handbrake so they had just adjusted it back so it wouldn't engage...

I'm not real happy, my X-Trail was much better (with the exception of the wheel bearing) before I took it to this garage. Any thoughts on what the vibration could be?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Its really frustrating how often mechanics break things or damage something while doing another repair. Tough bolt? First option for many is the torch which they then proceed to use wily nily close to rubber parts, and then low and behold there is a small hole in your cv boot or a bushing has started to melt. Or they are dumb know it alls, who when you give them the appropriate pages from the service manual, cannot even be bothered to check torque settings. My new favourite is how often impact guns over tighten bolts and screw up threads. Kudos to your mechanic for at least admitting his error, but he should have exercised care in removing them prior to doing the bearings. Based upon the quality of their prior work, it is within the realm of possibility they didn't install them properly. But I cannot see what the link would be to your ignition. Could it be the abs doing a self test.
You probably need to have someone else inspect it. Lets just hope no damage was done to rear hub, rear cv joints or drive shaft. Also depending on the amount of dismantling done to do the rear bearings, maybe something is not right in rear suspension. Did they align the rear wheels after doing the bearings?


----------



## NLX-Trailer (Jun 13, 2011)

They did not do an allignment. I'm wondering if that could be part of the problem?? It's a pretty severe shudder in Auto mode. Enough that you wouldn't want to drive like it, so I leave it in 2wd now. Some of the mechs there are pretty brutal, do what it takes to get it back on the road kinda guys, I was told though that the guy looking at mine after I complained about the vibration was an ex Nissan mech... he couldn't find any fault though.

The garage has said there is a warranty on the bearing if I wanted to replace it (me paying labour). I'd love to figure this out. Was a nice vehicle to drive up to this point.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Sounds like the problem might be related to rear differential. When they did rear bearings did they do it on the vehicle or did they dismantle to remove rear hub. I would look closely at the suspension, and the wheel lug nuts.


----------



## NLX-Trailer (Jun 13, 2011)

They did it on the vehicle. but, as I mentioned they broke the wire to the sensor and bent up the backing plate, it was a month or so later that they got the sensor in and put it on, it was then (once I got my 4wd back) that I noticed the shuddering and the noise, it wasn't really noticable in 2wd. 

I just disconnected the sensor, and the noise, and the viberation(kinda like abs is engaging) has stopped. I think it has to do with whatever they did with that sensor, but now that its disconnected, I obviously no longer have 4wd, so I can't test it in Auto or 4wd. I have noticed that with it connected I hear the random humming (gjuuuuuuugt) noise while driving in 2wd. 

Could it be that I need to somehow reset my ABS system now that its been messed with?? Is that even a thing?? Could it be that they have installed the new sensor wrong somehow? I tried disconnecteng the battery to see if it would make a differnece but no dice.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Maybe it's a bad sensor


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Have the ABS ring checked on the wheel they buggered up the backing plate. Kind of strange as I would have thought doing it on the car would have less potential for damage. At least that was my experience.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Did they install a Nissan sensor? And curious why would it take a month to get the part?


----------



## NLX-Trailer (Jun 13, 2011)

Well they have fixed the ABS issue, they said that they adjusted the sensor, I guess the gap was incorrect. However the vibration in auto and 4wd is still unresolved. They maintain that the grease in the u-joints and centre bearing has hardened up and that I'll have to take my drive shaft somewhere to get it rebuilt. The fact that this occurred after they replaced my wheel bearing and knocked out my ABS/4wd sensor is a coincidence.


----------



## NLX-Trailer (Jun 13, 2011)

They told me that it was a Nissan sensor, and that they had to get it from Australia?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Australia? Had they never heard of a Nissan Dealer in Atlantic Canada, or anywhere in the country for that matter. But while on the subject of Australia, you might give a look to the australian x trail forum because I remember reading a thread there on replacing the drive shaft. You bring up an interesting subject because there is nothing in the servicing guide for the x trail about lubricating the drive shaft irregardless of mileage. Is there any way to do it? I wonder how common a problem this is or maybe will be.


----------



## Macfady (Aug 3, 2015)

Just a cross post I made from another thread on this topic that will hopefully help someone else out and clear up some confusion (for me anyway) on part numbers/year/position etc.

Firstly, check the exact part number you have, lots of sites, especially Ebay, state "2001-2007" but that alone is incorrect, they are not the same through those model years. Simply installing the one for the opposite side and soldering the correct electrical connection on does not work, regardless of the sensor orientation. Also, these are not interchangeable side to side despite what I've read elsewhere, the plug guides for the electrical connection are different.

2001-2003 September
Front left: 47911-8H300
Front right: 47910-8H300
Rear left: 47901-8H300
Rear right: 47900-8H300


September 2003-2007 
Front left: 47911-EQ010
Front right: 47910-EQ010
Rear left: 47901-EQ01A (interchangeable with 47901-EQ010)
Rear right: 47900-EQ01A (interchangeable with 47900-EQ010)

Read carefully, the part numbers differ only by one number, and good luck.


----------



## NLX-Trailer (Jun 13, 2011)

Macfady said:


> Just a cross post I made from another thread on this topic that will hopefully help someone else out and clear up some confusion (for me anyway) on part numbers/year/position etc.
> 
> Firstly, check the exact part number you have, lots of sites, especially Ebay, state "2001-2007" but that alone is incorrect, they are not the same through those model years. Simply installing the one for the opposite side and soldering the correct electrical connection on does not work, regardless of the sensor orientation. Also, these are not interchangeable side to side despite what I've read elsewhere, the plug guides for the electrical connection are different.
> 
> ...


Thanks! That's good to know. The x-trail is in the shop this morning having her drive shaft rebuilt (hopefully) seems Nissan didn't make them serviceable, so its at a machine shop to have new u joints put on.


----------

